# DeLorme PN-40



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Any feedback on these gps units? Wouldn't mind having another handheld dedicated just for hunting.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Here is a review done by Steve and a few others....

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/cat/4/item/188_PN-40

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=307608&highlight=DeLorme


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks, sounds good.


----------

